# Need to build a cover to protect small generator from rain



## JohnDeb (Aug 17, 2011)

We just got a Honda EU2000i generator to hook up to our popsicle cart at events. We need to design a cover for it to protect it from the rain. 

Does anyone have any ideas. It should be easy to transport in our SUV when we go to the events.

Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Can you buy a pickup truck tool box and put it in there? There are all kinds and sizes of tool boxes made for pickup beds and flat-bed trucks.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> Can you buy a pickup truck tool box and put it in there?


I assume he wants a method to protect it from weather while it's outside of the truck and running.

Why not just build a wooded box type cover with some expanded metal on sides for air/exhaust circulation


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I assume he wants a method to protect it from weather while it's outside of the truck and running.


Yup, understood that part. Got it !!! That's what I'm talking about. There are all kinds of (steel and aluminum) truck boxes ready-made with the doors on the front of the box that could be opened while the unit was running. How would a wooden box protect it from weather if the exhaust were to burn it down first time they used it?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> How would a wooden box protect it from weather if the exhaust were to burn it down first time they used it?


If the exhaust from his generator sitting in a ventilated box is hot enough to cause wood 6" away to combust I'd say he should stop pouring jet fuel into the gas tank and take it in for a tune-up


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A card table might do what you need----


----------



## JohnDeb (Aug 17, 2011)

*Appreciate the ideas*

Yes our goal is to keep it running while out in the rain. Also to save money by building it ourselves. 

The challenge is venting. Building a wood box and adding metal vents is an option. We are going to Home Depot and look at the types of vents you can purchase.

I think if we used a tool box it would need to be vented at the ends. 

We also considered using 3 metal sheets with a pointed top leaving the ends open. It would need to extend well past the unit to keep the rain out. Hinging them together is a challenge and the cost is not cheap.

I think this is a problem for a lot of people and if we come up with a design that works we should post photos.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those generators are designed to get rained on. A simple 'roof' over the top is all you want or need--

you will kill it if the unit overheats---that's an air cooled engine----leave the sides open and just cover the top-----


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

And chain that sucker to the biggest post you can find. A generator running is like a predator call for a wolf around some parts of the country. Sorry to be negative.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Those generators are designed to get rained on. A simple 'roof' over the top is all you want or need--
> 
> you will kill it if the unit overheats---that's an air cooled engine----leave the sides open and just cover the top-----


Yea, I was thinking you should put expanded metal on the sides just to keep kids from touching it ( you did say it's on an ice cream stand right?)

I was thinking about something that looks like a radiator cover you'd find in a home, wood on top for rain protection, expanded metal on sides to give max ventilation without allowing curious hands to touch. You can buy 36"x36" sheets of expanded metal anywhere. Hardware cloth would be another affordable option


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just remember that the generator engine is "air cooled".

(2) pieces of hinged plywood, open it up and place over it like a tent, leave the ends open, no screen required, easy to move.

Mark


----------



## Robert Ahti (Nov 5, 2012)

*Simple generator shelter*

Hi John

Just went through the same thing myself and found a simple solution If you google "simple generator cover" and click on videos you see my YouTube posting with photos. It involves an inexpensive cement mixing tray for $13 from Lowes and some mini bungy cords. I'm very happy with the results and hope others will find it usefull for operating a generator when it's raining outside. Best of luck

Bob


----------



## Robert Ahti (Nov 5, 2012)

*Pic of Inexpensive Generator Shelter*

I realize your posting was last year but maybe someone else can benefit.


----------



## mannyk (Dec 23, 2012)

*Generator Cover*



JohnDeb said:


> We just got a Honda EU2000i generator to hook up to our popsicle cart at events. We need to design a cover for it to protect it from the rain.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas. It should be easy to transport in our SUV when we go to the events.
> 
> Thanks


Use one of those cheap Poker tables from Wall-Mart. ($30)
Place table over Generator, cover table with a piece of tarp to protect the table top place a heavy rock or other heavy object on center of table so the wind wont take it away. And there, plenty of rain protection. Cheap and effective.


----------

